# Jsp und MVC



## 23 (22. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

kann ich in einer JSP Seite irgendwie Daten aus einer Controller Klasse bekommen?

Ich habe eine JSP die über request.getAttribute() Daten erhält sobald auf dieser JSP ein Form abgeschickt wird.

(JSPX Form -> Controller -> Forward to JSPX)

D.h. der Controller schreibt in das request Objekt die Daten ABER nur wenn die Form abgeschickt wird!

-------------------

WAS MACHE ICH WENN ICH DIE FORM NICHT ABSCHICKE SONDERN DEFAULT WERTE LADEN MÖCHTE ÜBER DEN CONTROLLER?

response.get???()?? -> Controller -> JSPX ???


Ich nutze keine Framewokrs oder Tags!

Dankö


----------



## void (22. Apr 2009)

Du kannst im Controller selbst Requestattribute setzen mit 


```
request.setAttribute("key", wert);
```


----------



## 23 (22. Apr 2009)

Hey,

das habe ich ja! Aber ich kann nur reagieren wenn ich per post oder get den Controller ansteuer!

Aber wie bekomme ich Daten vom Controller wenn ich nicht eine Form abschicke oder den Controller aufrufe?


----------



## void (23. Apr 2009)

Gar nicht, ohne einen Request gibt es auch keinen Response.

Was willst du denn eigentlich konkret machen?


----------



## 23 (24. Apr 2009)

Ich hab das MVC Muster falsch verstanden 

Der Controller ist das was der User über die URL aufruft nicht die JSP ansich! Deshalb hat es sich erledigt ^^


----------

